# How to put on a condom



## Matt Derrick (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.videojug.com/film/player?id=69337e4a-5d19-ceae-1e37-ff0008c979af


----------



## Clit Comander (Dec 11, 2007)

holy shit dude


----------



## Maxx (Dec 29, 2007)

damn!

now im horny AND hungry.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm concerned about how helpful watching this has been.


----------

